# Johns mountain



## chewy32 (Nov 30, 2013)

Any ine seen any deer or been by the check station.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Nov 30, 2013)

Just left check station at 5:30. The sign said 632 hunters 42 deer total. 37 bucks and 5 doe. Done a lot of walking saw very little deer sign. I am afraid that it is going to be really bad hunting next year. Only 5 doe killed, tells me that they are very little doe left. You would think that there would be a more even number of doe and buck killed.  I am afraid that the doe population has been so depleted is why there were only 5 killed. If that is the case it will be really bad next year because there will not be any doe to replenish those bucks that have been killed.


----------



## SwampMoss (Dec 3, 2013)

I remember when Johns Mountain had a lot of deer running around it.  I believe it was hit with EHD outbreak and pretty much wiped out the deer herd and it in my opinion  has never recovered.  I quite hunting deer on it due to the extremely low population.  They should not allow doe hunting on it until it recovers.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Dec 3, 2013)

Haven't seen a buck over there since 2006 didn't go this year, might go to the December 28-29 hunt


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Dec 3, 2013)

I have always hunted john's mtn. But I think this is my last trip for a while. There is hardly no deer sign to be found. I remember back in the early 80's when they had a quota hunt for primitive weapons we got drawn every year for it and there were a lot of deer there. They would be hundreds of deer killed back then. I hate to say it but I think they need to close it to deer hunting for two years and then open it back up on a quota hunt again until the deer numbers come back up.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Dec 3, 2013)

I agree Tony, its really sad to see this great WMA be over hunted and get to this point. I've hunted it for 30 years and watched it steadily decline over the past 8 or 10 years.

Its not just Johns Mtn though, its all the north Ga WMA's that have got into this shape. State really needs to rethink their management programs on these north Ga WMA's.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes, I agree all the north Georgia wma's are in bad shape. I hunted the first hunt on pigeon this year also. I have never seen such a small amount of deer sign there also. Then I read about places like Chattahoochee wma having zero deer killed on a hunt. I would bet Cohutta wma is going to be bad like that for there December hunt also. I hope that the DNR will listen to the hunters and look at how low the harvest numbers are and take action. It just kills me when I here them say it is a good hunt when only like 50 deer were killed. I wish all the new hunters could have been at john's in the 80's to see what a good deer hunt looked like.


----------



## SwampMoss (Dec 4, 2013)

I remember those days as well.  I remember just riding down the roads and you could see good trails and deer.  Now you may see a squirrel and can't even by a good deer trail anymore.


----------



## pnome (Dec 4, 2013)

See any hog sign?   When I was there last Turkey season I came across a lot of hog sign.  I'm sure that isn't helping matters.


----------



## 2-shot (Dec 4, 2013)

I wish they would close hunting for the whole state  for a couple yrs.  I sure miss the late 80's deer hunts and would like to see the high deer numbers return


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Dec 4, 2013)

pnome said:


> See any hog sign?   When I was there last Turkey season I came across a lot of hog sign.  I'm sure that isn't helping matters.


There was only one hog killed and it weighed 38 pounds. Not as many hog as they use to be. The people who own a big farm on the sugar valley side that joins the wma have trapped a lot of them out and killed them at night in there corn fields.


----------



## Jdjacket1020 (Feb 14, 2020)

tonyrittenhouse said:


> There was only one hog killed and it weighed 38 pounds. Not as many hog as they use to be. The people who own a big farm on the sugar valley side that joins the wma have trapped a lot of them out and killed them at night in there corn fields.





You were correct about the location, but there are a lot of Hogs back at Johns.


----------

